

Rijndael Inspector - visualization of AES cipher - nickb
http://www.formaestudio.com/rijndaelinspector/archivos/rijndaelanimation.html

======
tptacek
Nice, if a bit glossy. I find this visualization to be a bit more profound:

<http://cr.yp.to/snuffle/diffusion.html>

------
michael_dorfman
Excellent visualization! Very nicely done.

